# You've been trolled! Have a nice day!



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

Kudos, Tyra. You will go down as an epic troll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSXxB_FxLbQ

Yeah go lock it. 

Link has been fix'd.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Link is broken.

But yeah, I lol'd at the drama stirred by all this.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 17, 2009)

Har


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2009)

Fix'd


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

I lol'd at what's-her-face being banned, but it was only half-mirthful. The other half was like "Oh, 'Neer, do you really need to do these PR stunts all the time?"


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 17, 2009)

very funny :lol:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres a fixed link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSXxB_FxLbQ
Really wasn't amused by the link but it gave a chuckle for me
Eidt: NVM Late -.-


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2009)

Tyra Banks, she single Handily manage to make FA get 503'd on both the forum and Main website. Sure other trolls could do that...but she used the power of Television to do this damaged


----------



## Ziff (Sep 19, 2009)

omg this is epic :3


----------



## Molotov (Sep 19, 2009)

No talking/singing, tri-candle holder?
I AM DISAPPOINT


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 19, 2009)

Such a nice song.


----------



## RamboFox (Sep 19, 2009)

BAWWWWWWWWW I GOT TROLLED/sarcasm.

:V


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 20, 2009)

Reply to thread Feed the troll


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

Solmangrundy said:


> Reply to thread Feed the troll


 
I was about to call you a troll until I noticed that you labelled the USA as a location in Texas. 

Because nothing is greater than the Republic of Texas, eh sonny?


----------

